# How well do you see color???



## PR_Princess (Jan 18, 2010)

Here's a fun little test that Dale (our office copier tech) came across. 

http://www.xritephoto.com/ph_toolframe.aspx?action=coloriq


It's kinda like golf, the lower the score the better it is. I think he shot a 34. 
Anyone here want to play???  :biggrin::tongue:


----------



## greggas (Jan 18, 2010)

I scored a zero but now my eyes are watering and everything looks green!
That was fun, thanks Dawn


----------



## witz1976 (Jan 18, 2010)

I got a 16 over par


----------



## JimB (Jan 18, 2010)

I played. Got a 3 :good:. Ya, I know. I couldn't believe it either.


----------



## Troy Cleckler (Jan 18, 2010)

I scored 20, now I'm cross eyed and everything is blurry.


----------



## Crayman (Jan 18, 2010)

I got a 22 supposedly good for my age, which we will not discuss :biggrin:.


----------



## Wheaties (Jan 18, 2010)

Got 27. Apparently I have a problem with green/teals?


----------



## skiprat (Jan 18, 2010)

I want a job at ProCopy !!!! Don't you lot do ANY work there????:tongue:


----------



## jthompson1995 (Jan 18, 2010)

I scored a 12. Thought I'd do a little better but I guess I'll be satisfied with that.


----------



## Monty (Jan 18, 2010)

I got 13


----------



## HSTurning (Jan 18, 2010)

I am color difficient but figured why not I give it a try.
102
yup color blind.


----------



## Verne (Jan 18, 2010)

I was so proud of myself...23...then I checked the scores...spose to be not too bad for my age group
That was kinda fun,
Vern


----------



## jhs494 (Jan 18, 2010)

I got a 7.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 18, 2010)

Well, .............................totally color blind......................over100.
.................actually over 200..............................................the truth
*322 this is pink...right?*​


----------



## DozerMite (Jan 18, 2010)

I got a 3.

http://www.xritephoto.com/ph_toolframe.aspx?action=coloriq


----------



## PrinterTom (Jan 18, 2010)

I do this for a living...


----------



## mredburn (Jan 18, 2010)

I got 4 what ever that means.  Was this an IQ test?


----------



## akbar24601 (Jan 18, 2010)

I got 19. That was fun, thanks Dawn!


----------



## skiprat (Jan 18, 2010)

Heck, I must need new eyes....24:redface:

Now stop pratting about and get back to work Ms Kizer!!!:tongue:


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 18, 2010)

skiprat said:


> Heck, I must need new eyes....24:redface:
> 
> Now stop pratting about and get *back* to work Ms Kizer!!!:tongue:



That would be a completely unsupported assumption, Steven!!!


----------



## Rmartin (Jan 18, 2010)

Yea! I'm a zero!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jan 18, 2010)

I scored a 6, which pissed me off. I was an X-Rite dealer and photofinishing instructor
for years, and I used this tool in the classroom. I always scored zero.. but not anymore.


----------



## Rojo22 (Jan 18, 2010)

Scored a 27, and that is how many asprins its gonna take to get my vision back to normal....LOL......


That was fun!


----------



## gmanblue (Jan 18, 2010)

I scored a 8


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 18, 2010)

I already know how well I see color.  Whatever my wife says the color is, that's my answer!


----------



## hughbie (Jan 18, 2010)

a 16 for me.....that'll do for me.....teals were my hard spot too


----------



## tbroye (Jan 18, 2010)

I got a 37 for a guy aged 67.  I have alway had trouble with Hues.  Sent this to my youngest son who is Color Blind.  He p**sed me off at the Gym this morning.  Let see how a 35 year old Color Blind guy does.


----------



## bitshird (Jan 18, 2010)

Well I guess I'm all but color blind, or I could blame it on the crappy monitor, or it's settings, I scored a 78 Poor Poor Pitiful Me.


----------



## RAdams (Jan 18, 2010)

I scored a 25. totally cool little test!


----------



## lwalden (Jan 18, 2010)

got a 7. getting the war department to take the test next....I'll let y'all know how much SWMBO beats me by...


----------



## gvanweerd (Jan 18, 2010)

17 for me.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 18, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> I already know how well I see color.  Whatever my wife says the color is, that's my answer!




That's funny, I do the same thing!!


"Wanna know what color that is?"  Ask Dawn! (She got a zero, so it is probably good advice!)


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 18, 2010)

After taking it a second time scored a 71, avg score for my demographics was a 99. Diane always said I was color blind.....you mean  bright blue socks,and red shirt don't go with a tan suit?


----------



## Chasper (Jan 18, 2010)

6 for me, I expected to do better


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 18, 2010)

My score was 4.  Thanks for the link.


----------



## Nate Davey (Jan 18, 2010)

I got a 20, thanks for the link


----------



## jimm1 (Jan 18, 2010)

A BIG "0" for me, however I have a headache now and I am seeing colored dots all over the place.


----------



## Manny (Jan 18, 2010)

I got a 3 nice!!!


----------



## dalemcginnis (Jan 18, 2010)

35 for me


----------



## DozerMite (Jan 18, 2010)

Still a 3...:redface:


----------



## bgibb42 (Jan 18, 2010)

Got a 4.  Pink just looks pink to me.


----------



## Mac (Jan 18, 2010)

I got a one twice 11


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 18, 2010)

101, about the same as my golf score.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jan 18, 2010)

43 - at least it's less than my age.


----------



## ken69912001 (Jan 18, 2010)

I scored a 4.


----------



## titan2 (Jan 18, 2010)

Quite fun........scored '0'.......not bad!


Barney


----------



## jocat54 (Jan 18, 2010)

I scored 38.


----------



## awolfe (Jan 18, 2010)

I got a 23 and still trying to refocus my eyes. Time to take the contacts out.


----------



## Scoots (Jan 18, 2010)

I got a 4 and blurry vision like everyone else.


----------



## turbowagon (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm colorblind and scored a 101. Here is how I placed the tiles:

For any of the other colorblind folks, does the below image look reasonable to you as well?


----------



## Russianwolf (Jan 18, 2010)

4 for me without thinking about it too hard.


----------



## hewunch (Jan 18, 2010)

Made a 7, but I am really sleepy.


----------



## HSTurning (Jan 19, 2010)

tbroye said:


> I got a 37 for a guy aged 67.  I have alway had trouble with Hues.  Sent this to my youngest son who is Color Blind.  He p**sed me off at the Gym this morning.  Let see how a 35 year old Color Blind guy does.



I;m a 34 year old color blind guy and got 102


----------



## HSTurning (Jan 19, 2010)

turbowagon said:


> I'm colorblind and scored a 101. Here is how I placed the tiles:
> 
> For any of the other colorblind folks, does the below image look reasonable to you as well?



looks good to me


----------



## leehljp (Jan 19, 2010)

I will take a 16. The kind of Screen viewed with - has something to do with it individual's perception of colors, and a lot in some cases.


----------



## traderdon55 (Jan 19, 2010)

A perfect score would be nice but I will settle for a 3. Now as soon as my eyes get unblurred I can finish reading the new posts.


----------



## creativewriting (Jan 19, 2010)

Darn..scored a 15.


----------



## byounghusband (Jan 19, 2010)

I got an 8...  What do I win??


----------



## glycerine (Jan 19, 2010)

I scored a 4.  That was interesting...


----------



## wolftat (Jan 19, 2010)

I scored an 802 but I only did the first one.


----------



## cnirenberg (Jan 19, 2010)

I got a 23.  I think my screen needs to be adjusted or my eyes.  I'll say the screen (for now).  Could it be that I have been staring at this stupid thing since 5 am?


----------



## altaciii (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn, I was proud of my 7 then the wife did it and beat me again with a 3.  I just can't win anymore.


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (Jan 19, 2010)

I got a 37.  Besides for Red, Green, Blue, White, Black, Purple, Gold, and Silver, what colors are there? ROFLOL


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jan 19, 2010)

crap, being 30 my "ideal" score should have been 0, but i got 38


----------



## theHullTurn (Jan 19, 2010)

I got 19... man my eyes hurt now lol Thanks though!


----------



## CSue (Jan 19, 2010)

Well, that was really fun, Dawn.  Thank you.

I scored 7 without a strain.  Maybe I could get to "0" if I "worked at it."  But I'm jazzed I got a 7!


----------



## dustmaker (Jan 19, 2010)

That was tough.  I pulled out a 4 and am pretty happy with that.  Pink and oranges are my weakness, really had to struggle with those.  That was fun.


----------



## Roy_Quast (Jan 19, 2010)

The first time I took it, I was in a hurry, I got a 26. When I got home and took my time.......0.


----------



## bruce119 (Jan 19, 2010)

That was fun I got a 4. I was a printer all my life and am very familiar with mixing colors and the pantone system :biggrin:

Thanks Dawn that was fun. My eyes are a little strained though 

.


----------



## PR_Princess (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow!  Thanks everyone for playing along on this!!!

I hope that it was fun... and (lol) that your eyes have all gotten back to normal by now! :biggrin:


----------

